# Killer SRV lick



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Preset: https://axechange.fractalaudio.com/detail.php?preset=7506


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

That lick gave his solo such a cool groove.


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

Sweet lick!


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

You’re videos are pro man!! Thanks

Those are the new v-picks for the Woodstock 50th anniversary. Sounds awesome.


----------



## Lagocaster (Sep 15, 2018)

Couldn’t of come at a better time! I’ve been listening to srv the last 3 days. Thanks for the lesson man! As usual, great job!


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Thanks gentlemen, I'm glad to hear the feedback.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Strat + bluesy axe tone = this is my mission for tonight.


----------



## Joel Poirier (Dec 5, 2019)

Great lesson !
Thanks a lot for sharing. 
Only thing missing for a guy like me would be a tablature. 
Cheers


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

dolphinstreet said:


> Thanks gentlemen, I'm glad to hear the feedback.


Great lick - which preset are you using in the AXE FX II?

cheers


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

I put a link to the preset in the first post. I added plate reverb panned right in Logic I think. SRV did that too.


----------



## reckless toboggan (Mar 9, 2019)

dolphinstreet said:


> I added plate reverb panned right in Logic I think. SRV did that too.


Yup.

I heard SRV was a huge fan of Logic.


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

reckless toboggan said:


> Yup.
> 
> I heard SRV was a huge fan of Logic.


Now that I like! 

He hated Pro Tools, rumour has it.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

dolphinstreet said:


> I put a link to the preset in the first post. I added plate reverb panned right in Logic I think. SRV did that too.


Would you mind taking a picture of the preset and the settings? I tried downloading the preset rom the AXE Exchange and it won't work ( i have the AXE FX II v2). I did manage to download a bunch of other presets including a couple really good sounding ones form the band Periphery (the clean and low medium gain presets). The other SRV presets on the Exchange don't work for me. thx


----------

